# RandR help -- TV out



## Lego (Feb 18, 2009)

So I'm trying to get either an extended desktop on my TV or just a clone of my monitor either way I can't seem to get it to work with the Radeon or RadeonHD driver.  Its a 2400 HD Pro. x2 DVI, x1 S-video, I have a DVI to VGA adapter to my DELL and S-video to my TV (the one that came with it that changes from S-video to RCA)

for some reason I can't seem to get video of any kind to my TV once I boot KDE.  xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "My RADEON Setup"
	Screen         "Default Screen"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "GLcore"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "DELL"
	VendorName   "DEL"
	ModelName    "DELL E773s"
	DisplaySize  320 240
	Modeline     "1152x864_74.8"   104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync
	Option       "PreferredMode" "1152x864_74.8"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "TV"
	ModelName    "27inch RCA"
	Option       "RightOf" "DELL"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"        	# <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DDCMode"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"        	# <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicClocks"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"     	# <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"     	# [<bool>]
        Option     "TVDACLoadDetect" "true"   	# [<bool>]
        Option     "ForceTVOut" "true"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
	Option      "AccelMethod"   "EXA"
        #Option      "Monitor-DVI-0" "DELL"
        Option      "Monitor-VGA-0"  "DELL"
	Option      "Monitor-TV_7PIN_DIN" "TV"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "Unknown Board"
	BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Default Screen"
	Device     "Card0"
	#Monitor    "DELL"
	DefaultDepth 24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     24
		#Big Virtual Screen to place
		#Virtual  3072 1200
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

when I use the DVI-0 it makes my screen green, and I have also tried using "Monitor-S-video" for the TV out aswell. Any Ideas?

Heres the xrandr output:


```
$ xrandr
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1152 x 864, maximum 1152 x 1152
VGA-0 connected 1152x864+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
   1152x864_74.8   74.8 +
   1024x768       60.0
   800x600        60.3
   640x480        59.9
DVI-0 connected 1152x864+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 312mm x 234mm
   1024x768       85.0 +   84.9     75.1
   1152x864       74.8*
   800x600        84.9     75.0
   640x480        84.6     60.0
   720x400        70.1
$
```

As you can see it shows that DVI-0 and VGA-0 are both connected but I believe that is because its a VGA into a DVI, but it doesn't mention that my TV is connected. when I use the RadeonHD driver I get nothing but a TV is connected but has no modes, and it doesn't mention either the vga or dvi connections, any ideas would be great.


----------



## Lego (Feb 22, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Lego (Feb 23, 2009)

any suggestion welcome?


----------



## Djn (Feb 23, 2009)

Ctrl+Alt+F9

BTW, apologies for being a bit hard to get hold of atm.


----------



## Lego (Feb 23, 2009)

hey man, wait is that the answer to the question i just removed, cuz i was in the wrong thread??    could you hop on msn ? please?


----------



## adamk (Feb 23, 2009)

TV-out support was added to the radeon driver for r500 and newer video card in a separate branch back in December.  I'm guessing that this just hasn't been pushed into the main tree yet.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 23, 2009)

so what would you consider me doing? somewhere I can look, or and update that would be able to get elsewhere?


----------



## adamk (Feb 23, 2009)

Actually, it should work if you have version 6.10.0 of the radeon driver.  You need to enable it with this line in the Device section of your xorg.conf file:

Option "ATOMTvOUT" "true"

Mind you, it's not enabled by default for a reason, so do not be surprised if it's very buggy.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 23, 2009)

Will I need to keep these options or just the monitor one??


```
Option     "TVDACLoadDetect" "true"   	# [<bool>]
        Option     "ForceTVOut" "true"        	# [<bool>]
	Option     "Monitor-TV_7PIN_DIN" "TV"
```

and do I use the TV_7PIN_DIN or S-video?


----------



## adamk (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't believe you need any of those options.  And I have no idea how the port will show up in xrandr.  Try it and find out 

Adam


----------



## Djn (Feb 23, 2009)

Djn said:
			
		

> Ctrl+Alt+F9
> 
> BTW, apologies for being a bit hard to get hold of atm.



It was, yes.
I'm moderately distracted by a WoW raid right now, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Lego (Feb 23, 2009)

lol thanks dude  i guess my work just started a WoW team 

Almost forgot, I added that code, and tried it without the monitor option on. no luck, tried it with tv_7pin_din, and s-video no luck with either.


----------



## adamk (Feb 23, 2009)

So with that option enabled, you run 'xrandr' and still only get the VGA-0 and DVI-0 ports listed?

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 23, 2009)

sure does. Exactly like above. is there anything special i have to set in KDE??


----------



## Djn (Feb 23, 2009)

It's not really related to KDE, xrandr is a plain x.org tool.


----------



## adamk (Feb 23, 2009)

You can try asking on irc...  Use the server irc.freenode.net and join #radeon.  Explain the situation, and patiently wait for help.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks, I'll try that


----------

